# is this a muscle bike ?



## pedal alley (Nov 20, 2008)

this has been removed


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like a Schwinn? I would guess they'd consider it a muscle bike now, though it looks like a conversion I think... the chainguard looks extra long in the photo for some reason. Are the wheels and frame both 20 inch?


----------

